
GM shares more secrets of its Ultium battery technology - clouddrover
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/gm-ultium-battery-wireless-management/
======
2rsf
> GM has essentially figured out how to fit its battery packs with Wi-Fi. WBMS
> allows individual modules in the system to communicate through a wireless
> network instead of traditional cables.

what could go wrong with that ?

